# kal online update problem



## guy1278 (Jun 19, 2009)

hii and thanks to all who try to help me


i got a problem with the update of kalonine.
i use windows vista 32 bit but i dont think this is the reason to my problem.
the problem is after i run the game engine, its open the update window, its start the update and stop randomly without any messge.
i used to play kal on my older computer but now its not work on nither of the two computers.

if some 1 can help me i would realy be happy


thank you


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF:wave:

When you try to update the game, it crashes or the update freezes/stops?
Is it ran as administrator?, and have you tried running in windows xp sp2 compatibly mode?


----------



## 45636 (Sep 15, 2009)

guy1278 said:


> hii and thanks to all who try to help me
> 
> 
> i got a problem with the update of kalonine.
> ...



I have the same exact problem with my windows vista I have no clue whats wrong, I do updates and the randomly stop or freeze and then I have to keep doing it till it gets done but then when they are done I cant even play the game, it just wants me to update again so I did it 2 times... I dont know whats wrong


----------



## KILLERKICK (Jul 13, 2010)

hi i have a problem i try to make a account on generals zero hero but i cant make eny password it just says incorrekt password every time i have tried everyting


----------

